# counrty comfort wood stove



## CMOZAEKO (Feb 11, 2008)

can anyone give me any information on where i can get a manual for this type of stove. just bought a used one and. also where can i get additional parts for it.  i am not sure who is the maker of it. any info would be greatly appreciated.

thanks
-Cristine


----------



## Roxburyeric (Feb 11, 2008)

Cristine,

Country Stoves are now owned by Lenox.  I didn't see a manual for the stove you have on their web site but try a Dealer as there are several in CT. 

www.lennoxhearthproducts.com

Hope this helps.


----------



## begreen (Feb 11, 2008)

Which model is this stove?


----------



## CMOZAEKO (Feb 11, 2008)

i am not to sure. as soon as i find out i will let youy know. you might think thatr is crazy but we are buying it from someone. i will ask them for it today and get back to you.


----------



## CMOZAEKO (Feb 18, 2008)

the model # is cc200 by country comfort. can anyone let me know where i can get any info on this stove as lennox cannot help me when i called them.


----------



## CMOZAEKO (Feb 19, 2008)

can anyone help?


----------



## raybonz (Feb 19, 2008)

cmozaeko said:
			
		

> can anyone help?



Online search revealed nothing.. Lenox has to come through on this one... 

Ray


----------



## swestall (Feb 19, 2008)

Dean's in Plainville, CT has Lennox, they may have knowledge in the shop on this.


----------



## CMOZAEKO (Feb 19, 2008)

i have tried with lennox and and they have told me more than once that they dont have any info on the stove. and i am not sure if deans would have anyinfo and this stiove was built in 1986.  i didnt think that this would be so hard to find and get the info. my husban and i are not to sure how to run this stove and dont want to burn the house down either.   do all wood stoves kinda run the same? not even sure if the stove is non catalytic or catalitic... is there a way to tell? so many questions so little answers


----------



## webbie (Feb 19, 2008)

No, Country Comfort is not Country.

Country Comfort was made my a company in Ohio called Orville Products. 

They stopped making these. I found this message on another board:
When Orville Products, the manufacturer of both Country Comfort & Comfortec closed their doors, Follansbee Steel,a sister company, assumed the inventory of parts for warranty and service.

800-624-6906
M-F 7-3
DAN

Let us know if that gets you anywhere....


----------



## CMOZAEKO (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks i will try and call them tommorrow.  will let you know


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 19, 2008)

cmozaeko said:
			
		

> can anyone give me any information on where i can get a manual for this type of stove. just bought a used one and. also where can i get additional parts for it.  i am not sure who is the maker of it. any info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks
> -Cristine



I think you are SOL on a manual for the stove Cristine. What parts are you needing for it? As to how to burn the stove Craig and some of us old farts here can probably get you as close on that as anything. The key concern is the condition of the stove and how you have it installed.

Hit us with some pictures of it.


----------



## CMOZAEKO (Feb 19, 2008)

ok i got the pictures but i cannot load them to the this site


----------



## CMOZAEKO (Feb 19, 2008)

ok here are the pics.


----------



## webbie (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, that's a country comfort all right. 
Here is a pic of their big insert...


----------



## CMOZAEKO (Feb 20, 2008)

so now what?

my husband and i are not to sure how to run this stove and dont want to *burn* the house down either.  do all wood stoves kinda run the same? not even sure if the stove is non catalytic or catalitic… is there a way to tell? so many questions so little answers also how do we run it? VERY NEW at this wood stove stuff.


----------



## webbie (Feb 20, 2008)

Pretty much they run similar - that is a relatively modern unit.
First determine if it is cat model. I can't see the label close enough - do you see a model #?

Look at the area in the upper part of the firebox....if the unit is a catalytic, then there will be two things:
1. A bypass level of some sort which need to be pulled when the unit is loaded and started
2. A place where the catalytic sits - usually round, although some are rectangle. If the cat exists in there, you will see it - it has a honeycomb look.

My friend Josh, who owns:
http://www.hearthandpatiostore.com/

his family used to sell that brand. If you email him and be really, really nice....who know, maybe he can identify the model (email pic) and also may have a manual laying around.


----------



## CMOZAEKO (Feb 20, 2008)

here is a picture of the top of the fire box model #cc200 or on the dorr it said CC2001 or i


----------



## CMOZAEKO (Feb 20, 2008)

so what am i looking at in the pic i attached in my previous post?


----------



## CMOZAEKO (Feb 20, 2008)

called  Follansbee Steel and spoke to dan and he has a manual and will be sending it to me in the mail   Yippeeeeeeeeee. also so what am i looking at in the pic i attached in my previous post?


----------



## Jimbob (Feb 21, 2008)

cmozaeko said:
			
		

> also so what am i looking at in the pic i attached in my previous post?



Looks to be a non-catalytic stove. I can't tell from the pic, is there a row of holes in the piece that runs down the centre of the baffle?

If there are holes in the centre channel, then is is likely a clean burning advanced combustion stove.

Here's a video to watch on advanced combustion stoves.
http://www.ec.gc.ca/cleanair-airpur...ood_stove_operation_video-WS8011CD70-1_En.htm


----------



## webbie (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah, that's it. You are looking at a stainless baffle that was in the CC brand. You will be happy with this stove (I think).

That's amazing that we were able to track that one down! Did you get the model number?


----------



## CMOZAEKO (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the link above, the model number is Country Comfort CC200. Does anyone have a ballpark figure of what the MSRP woulb be? I just want to know if i got ripped off or a good deal, LOL. Now we are in the hunt for wood, We have time though we are not installing until spring.


----------



## webbie (Feb 21, 2008)

They were fairly expensive - my guess is about $1200 back when.


----------



## CMOZAEKO (Feb 21, 2008)

i just wanted to sa THANK YOU for all the help that this forum has given me in trying to figure out the stove that i have. this site will DEFINITELY be a bookmark on my PC 

-Cristine


----------



## davidfaulk (Oct 31, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the pipe diameter of the Country Comfort cc300s stove? My stove is missing the adapter plate and I guess I need to have one custom made. 

Thanks, and in return I would like to offer an online manual for the cc300 for anyone who needs it.
http://www.mediafire.com/?iqp5tzu9apvzrit

Thanks again!


----------



## cathy54 (Jan 2, 2013)

CMOZAEKO said:


> called Follansbee Steel and spoke to dan and he has a manual and will be sending it to me in the mail Yippeeeeeeeeee. also so what am i looking at in the pic i attached in my previous post?


I am currently looking for this manual (Country Comfort CC200), and looks like Follansbee Steel closed its doors in the beginning of 2012. I am looking to replace the fire bricks and repaint it. The manual would be helpful. Could you send or email me a copy. I am happy to reimburse costs. Thanks, Cathy


----------



## A M (Sep 8, 2013)

cathy54 said:


> I am currently looking for this manual (Country Comfort CC200), and looks like Follansbee Steel closed its doors in the beginning of 2012. I am looking to replace the fire bricks and repaint it. The manual would be helpful. Could you send or email me a copy. I am happy to reimburse costs. Thanks, Cathy


 
Cathy, can you tell me if the "manual" says anything about this Model (cc200) being "Mobile Home Approved?" I ask because I just bought a used Country Comfort (cc200) a few weeks ago and the local fireplace shop where I live insists on giving them something in writing (for their insurance company) that states this particular model is mobile home approved for installation. They will not install it if I can not come up with this in writing, and since I do not have a Manual for it (which I wish I did, anyway) ... I may not be able to have them do it for me.

I hope you don't mind looking through the manual and seeing if it says ANYTHING about mobile homes.

The metal label on the rear of this model does not say anything specific about Mobile Homes.

Thank you for your help or anyone else on the forum who knows!

Anita
antgld@yahoo.com


----------



## rasp21 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a Country Comfort model cc160,  the smallest model that country comfort made, at least to my knowledge. I have used this stove all winter for 20 years now. These stoves were made very very well made , heavy wall steel. Mine has the blower unit and it will heat my well insulated house with no problem. I close off the bedrooms I am not using, so this stove is heating about 1600 sq. ft.. I have had to replace 3 bricks in 20 years service, and I just replaced the Roxwool insulating blanket on top of the baffle bricks. My stove is a small fire box, it lights off real fast, drafts well, and gets up to a hot temp. quickly. the secondaries lite off fairly quick, I think because of the small firebox. These stoves are a real work horse, and they look good too, clean it and paint it. Your stove actually looks to be in real good shape, from what I can see in your picts. I saw no signs of over firing, but be sure to inspect it very good. Buyer beware.  My stove only has 2 controls, not counting the blower fan switch, Primary Air,, and Air Wash for the glass door.. I do not have an O.A.K. but this stove drafts well enough without it. These are a jacketed convection stove, so a fan does help the stove put out the heat. This is all I can tell you about my stove, I hope you have as good use of your stove as mine has given me.. By the way, this stove will absolutely not work without VERY WELL seasoned wood.. It just will not perform without VERY DRY WOOD.. If you try to burn less than dry wood in it, you will be cussing the stove for being no good.. This is my experience with this brand, hope it helps. Looked for my manual, cant put my hands on it.


----------



## A M (Sep 8, 2013)

rasp21 said:


> I have a Country Comfort model cc160,  the smallest model that country comfort made, at least to my knowledge. I have used this stove all winter for 20 years now. These stoves were made very very well made , heavy wall steel. Mine has the blower unit and it will heat my well insulated house with no problem. I close off the bedrooms I am not using, so this stove is heating about 1600 sq. ft.. I have had to replace 3 bricks in 20 years service, and I just replaced the Roxwool insulating blanket on top of the baffle bricks. My stove is a small fire box, it lights off real fast, drafts well, and gets up to a hot temp. quickly. the secondaries lite off fairly quick, I think because of the small firebox. These stoves are a real work horse, and they look good too, clean it and paint it. Your stove actually looks to be in real good shape, from what I can see in your picts. I saw no signs of over firing, but be sure to inspect it very good. Buyer beware.  My stove only has 2 controls, not counting the blower fan switch, Primary Air,, and Air Wash for the glass door.. I do not have an O.A.K. but this stove drafts well enough without it. These are a jacketed convection stove, so a fan does help the stove put out the heat. This is all I can tell you about my stove, I hope you have as good use of your stove as mine has given me.. By the way, this stove will absolutely not work without VERY WELL seasoned wood.. It just will not perform without VERY DRY WOOD.. If you try to burn less than dry wood in it, you will be cussing the stove for being no good.. This is my experience with this brand, hope it helps. Looked for my manual, cant put my hands on it.


----------



## A M (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, thank you so much for your information. I realize we have different models, but, I will definitely remember what you said about using "very dry" seasoned wood. I have no plans to buy any of the green wood. I spoke with one "wood" seller and he said that if I bought a cord now (in September), it will be completely "seasoned" by November. I did not mention to him that I've been reading on the internet and speaking with wood stove experienced users and they were telling me that wood won't season in 2 or 3 months, that it actually takes a good year to become thoroughly dried out. So, I am careful about who I buy from.

In the meantime, I will wait for additional responses ... but, thanks again for your great input ... and it's neat that you've used it for 20 years, I believe you said? Now, that is amazing!!  

Anita


----------



## rasp21 (Sep 9, 2013)

A M     Anita,, I found my original owners manual for the Country Comfort model CC160. It clearly says on the second page,, "This appliance is approved for use in Mobile Homes[ U.S. only]   And yes, I have used this stove every winter, all winter long for 20 years.. Hope you can find a manual for your model. Good luck. rasp.


----------

